# Delta Rockwell 34-350 TS help



## RICK KANE (Oct 3, 2011)

I found a Delta Rockwell model #34-350 at a garage sale for $50. It is running with a 3hp (I dont think original) motor. I did some research and have found that it was built in the 60s and can handle up to a 14" blade. Anyways I just have a few questions that I hope you experts out there can help me out with.

It has the old tube rail system, but no fence. Only the cool and super vintage miter gauge. What type of fence system will work on the TS?

Where can I find an arbor wrench that works with this TS?

What other advice do you have for me now that I have removed the table up off the saw base and have access to the inside? (that top was a beast btw, this is one heavy saw)

Thanks a ton, I'll take any help I can get here.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Should be a good candidate for a Beismeiser fence system
While it's apart, how about retrofitting a dust collection into it..
Pics would be good:thumbsup:
Good luck


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Many of the aftermarket fence systems will work. I'm also partial to the Biesemeyer. Your saw could have been equipped with a 5 HP 3 PH motor. Check your motor, as it may not be the original, and the power required (110V-120V or 220-240V).













 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rick - I think a pic would help a lot of us visualize what you've got, as I doubt a lot of us recognize the model number....at least I don't.


----------



## RICK KANE (Oct 3, 2011)

*Pictures*


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow...that's a monster saw! Guess I was expecting a small contractor saw...(thanks for posting the pic).

The Biese would be my first choice, but it's usually pretty expensive. If you can't find an attractive deal, I wouldn't hesitate to get a good Biese clone like the Jet Xacta II, PM Accu Fence, HTC, General T-fence, or Shop Fox Classic. The Vega fences are nice too....the Vega Pro 40 is on sale for ~ $280 shipped.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I really couldn't quite appreciate the size of your saw because there wasn't much in the picture to give a sense of scale. I looked it up on the OWWM site and saw more pictures like this one: http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=7369

That's a big saw! Incidentally, a Unifence would be another good fence option. You may be able to find a used one without breaking the bank.

Bill


----------



## RICK KANE (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah it took 6 guys to get it in the back of my truck. And 3 guys to take the table off...
Any help on replacing bearings, information on the pulley system, where to find an arbor wrench, or any other "must do" things with an old saw like this? Thanks a lot guys.


----------

